# portage county deer



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

My season was looking good from the start with nice movement of doe from day 1 so sooner than later I figured something would give. Tried a new location in the area I hunt by putting myself between to areas the deer use to access the field which was a few strips of corn and winter wheat on both sides (perfect setup) its weird when u spend so much time in the woods that u start having names for the same ones u see over and over!! Went through the whole bow season with 1 possible shooter @40 yards but wouldnt clear the last set of branches. Mon of gun season comes and get off work @230 and fight myself to get out there and finally make it in the woods at 330. I had 2 doe in the field about 415 and they took off 10 min later they return so I figured ill use a bullet on a doe if they get close.. no such luck stay they out around 100 yards and then the rain starts to come down I figured well Ive had enough let me sneak down and see if I can move up on them.. Get to the last 2 steps and slipped and fell lol so Im laughing and rolling in the dirt and they walk off in the woods. At this point Im wet and feel like an idiot so I head out when I see 2 more coming across the field??? Hmmm ? On the ground I go laying in the mud and army crawl 20 yards behind some corn leftovers and this guy walks right down the field to 40 yards so I rose up on my knees and nailed him!! He went 40-50 yards and dropped!! Little upset that I used the shotgun but Im super happy with the kill.. never saw this deer all year till that night.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Wallowing in the mud and corn field, new tactic to take a buck, seemed to work. congrates nice 8pt.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice buck & a good story.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice buck...Congrats!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Nice buck Brett, Looks very symetrical. way to stick it out.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I've alway's said...expect it when you least expect it! Congrats on a nice deer:!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im suprised he never seen that squirrel on your chin..lol. great kill Brett, bow or gun thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely awesome story....u may shoot a bigger deer in the future....but that one will have the best memory/story....will always be good for a laugh when u look back and think about it! Great job and story! Let us know his score when u find out!!


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

nice deer brett! mud the new cover scent lol


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely worth all that!!!! Excellent!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great story and buck!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks guys.. and that squirrel got cut off that night!! i started growing that in sept after the wedding for my good luck beard lol if i wasnt married she would have left me!! its so hard to pass on deer almost every night but im there for the sport. between the brow tines had 1/2 in difference and g2,g3 around 1/4 in almost perfect


----------

